# Parallel Coil builds



## moonunit (30/5/15)

Hi All

So just got into rebuildables, done a few single coils. Been playing around with parallel builds, as I reckon there is more surface area on a parallel build will keeping the ohms, now made I've a couple single parallel coils and they vape brilliantly but as soon as I do dual parallel coil builds I find the ramp up time to be terrible and the vape is ok, but doesn't hit nearly as hard as a single coil.

Using a Doge V1 and Little boy to build on. Both giving similar results. Using 26G Kanthal and Jap cotton. My wicking is fine as I am only getting dry hits when the wick is drying out.

Tried 9-10 wraps ø3.2mm dual build giving around 0.35ohms.

On the single 6-7 wraps ø3.2mm giving around 0.4ohms. Will try upload some pics.

Any guidance to help with ramp up would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (30/5/15)

Are you using a regulated device? If so, turn up the wattage. 

I'm running a single parallel coil in the atomic and it's beautiful. Using 28g though. 

I found 26g parallel ramp up time is long especially since I'm using mechs only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moonunit (30/5/15)

@Riaz using a Smok BT50

Usually vape @ 20 watts but even 30 watts ramp up is slow. Think I must order some higher gauge wire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (30/5/15)

Double the coils, double the wattage  If you're running 20W on a single para coil, run 40 on duals.

26ga doesn't ramp up and down too badly.. Maybe use a couple of wraps less. Longer coils = worse wicking too.


----------



## moonunit (30/5/15)

@Mike thanks for the advice. Running single coil in the Doge at the moment but will give the dual coils a go at higher wattages.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (1/6/15)

Interesting @moonunit 
I agree with what @Mike says above

I am also a para coil user in my RM2 atty - but not 26g. I use 28g and 30g. I like it a bit crisper

Also, bear in mind that a paracoil is also a dual coil. Wattage is shared on duals. So in your example of 20W on a dual paracoil, (4 coils) you are actually using about 5W per coil. So I agree you would need to up the power a lot.


----------



## moonunit (1/6/15)

@Silver thanks for the advice, ordered some 24G and 30G on the weekend so I can play with different setups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

